# Weird new hair texture!



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 12, 2010)

I was at the salon 3 weeks ago getting my color changed from a light warm brown to a deep brown with a plum undertone and the stylist noticed that I had a section of hair that was really coarse and rough that we both hadn't noticed before and she thought it was strange.

Anyways the plum faded to a really warm red within a week so she had me back in to put a flat brown color on top of it to counter the warmth.
As she was washing my hair she noticed this little section of textured hair again and couldn't understand why it was there.
As she blow dried it she showed me exactly what she was looking at and explained it looked like it had been chemically relaxed and had this weird crimped, coarse look about it and it's extremely dry.

I've washed my hair tonight (first time since my stylist did it) and it's worse, it's probably only an inch wide section but it's really close to the parting so it's really visible and so coarse it's like wire.
It's not stretchy wile wet but rather weak to the point were I cut a strand off and managed to break it effortlessly in 4 pieces, so I'm thinking it's rather brittle.

Could it be because I did a protein treatment before both colors and my stylist used one too the first time she colored it or could it be because I had previously (as in 2 month ago) colored my hair with L'Oreal Casting Creme Gloss and she uses Wella Proffessional? Could the two different brands react to each other and if so why is it only happening to one section?

I've also had hi-lights in the past but I think most of those have since grown out.

How do I get it back to normal? I'm thinking moisture so I've put a little coconut oil in my damp hair and I'm gonna let it dry naturally. 

Help please.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 13, 2010)

I have heard that too many protein treatments can damage your hair. (read that here somewhere)

I'd give the chemical treatments a rest, it sounds like that peice is ready to break off.

Hope the coconut oil restores some of the texture and elasticity


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I have heard that too many protein treatments can damage your hair. (read that here somewhere)

I'd give the chemical treatments a rest, it sounds like that peice is ready to break off._

 
Dude I think you're so right.
Too many protein treatments make the hair weak as well as over processing.
I was looking into buying Aphogee's DIY TWO-Step Protein Treatment but after hearing using it too often messes you up I decided to leave it to my stylist. Of course I could use caution but I've DIY'd myself into hell before so...*shrug* 

Gotta give your hair time to strengthen back up again before you do any processing.

When I get a relaxer I wait at least 2 full weeks before coloring. My hair wouldn't be on my head if I did a developer and relaxer too close in proximity.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 14, 2010)

This is random... but the way you described your hair is the way one side of my hair was for a month or two because when I was blowing out my bday candles my hair caught fire and it really made it brittle, wirey, and coarse. Is it possible that it had some type of intense heat damage in that area? I just conditioned and treated my hair obsessively.. concentrating in that area, and stayed away from heat styling for almost 2 months til it returned to normal.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 14, 2010)

Washed it again tonight and did a moisture treatment and it looks and feels worse, I've put loads of leave in conditioner and serum and I'm hoping it will look okay by morning.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope so too


----------



## Avozilla (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you on any meds? They do that too, sometimes. Also might be why the plum didn't stick well.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Avozilla* 

 
_Are you on any meds? They do that too, sometimes. Also might be why the plum didn't stick well._

 
Nope not on any meds, I'e noticed another section at the back that's exactly the same but it's only present on the ends.

I keep getting little pieces braking of and on some strands I can actually peel off a layer, like the hair doesn't completely break but I can peel off the outer hair cuticle.


----------



## pennybeau (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you straighten your hair with an iron? It might be that those sections are regularly damp when you straighten your hair.

Or it could be the hair has absorbed to much protein. That can make hair brittle.

If this sections are small enough you might consider just cutting the textured parts out? 
I hope you figure everything out!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pennybeau* 

 
_Do you straighten your hair with an iron? It might be that those sections are regularly damp when you straighten your hair.

Or it could be the hair has absorbed to much protein. That can make hair brittle.

If this sections are small enough you might consider just cutting the textured parts out? 
I hope you figure everything out!!_

 

I do straighten my hair with an iron but recently I've been using them a lot less and my hair was looking better than usual and was really soft. It's only after I used those protein treatments and got my hair dyed that I got this problem.

I really wouldn't be able to cut the sections out as they are the top layers and it would be really noticeable.

I know too much protein can make your hair brittle but can it damage it?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that the protein treatments made your hair brittle and prone to breakage, and then the chemicals you put on for the color treatment on top of that sealed the deal. 

You've pretty much fried that piece of hair it seems. Best bet is just to stop using heat tools and chemicals on your hair until it forgives you. Invest in some head bands etc if you cannot stand to let your hair air dry.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Sep 17, 2010)

I have this but I thought it was just my hair texture because I haven't straightened/heat styled my hair in over a year. Please let me know if you find a solution because I sure haven't :[


----------



## Sar (Sep 20, 2010)

I personally wouldnt suggest doing protein treatments unless your hair is very stringy when wet which you havent mentioned. Unless you have afro type hair where you need to balance your protein and moisture then you shouldnt need to be doing protein treatments. Your hair sounds over fried with way too much protein..if it needed protein it would be like string cheese when wet, all you can do is add alot of moisture and an oil like coconut oil doesnt count as moisture but as it is an oil it helps to lock moisture in. That section of hair is too damaged now it won't go back to normal untill it grows out but you should be able to help control it by adding moisture. Hope this helped


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been using a moisturising shampoo and conditioner, coconut oil as a treatment and a thick leave in cream to help control the texture, it still looks and feels awful.
I've actually considered having one of those keratin based permanent blow dry as I've heard they are great on damaged hair but I'm dubious has to how well it works and how many chemicals it really does have.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd stay away from any chemical treatments for a while.  Just keep moisturizing and let it grow out.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_I've been using a moisturising shampoo and conditioner, coconut oil as a treatment and a thick leave in cream to help control the texture, it still looks and feels awful.
I've actually considered having one of those keratin based permanent blow dry as I've heard they are great on damaged hair but I'm dubious has to how well it works and how many chemicals it really does have._

 

I would seriously consider washing your hair less-any cleanser will strip the oils out. 

If you are totally desperate, get that chunk cut out and have an extension sewn in. 

Keratin IS a protein treatment! You won't have any hair left!


----------

